# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần Cứng|Driver >  Giúp Vga Hp Probook 4530s

## buivanquang.ltv

tình hình là vga con probook 4530 của em phần video memory chỉ có 64mb, khó chơi game quá, giật hoài. theo mình biết thì có thể thay đổi shared memory trong bios, nhưng mình tìm hoài mà ko thấy, bro nào giúp mình với.

đã cài hết các driver down trên trang support của hp

----------


## dieulypretty

khả năng em này chỉ thế thôi
nếu ở quảng ninh cầm qua mình check nhé
0988357980

----------


## vipcuchuoi02

hình như là không share dc nhé bạn, trong bios không có mục đó

----------


## nhungle233

*trả lời: giúp vga hp probook 4530s*

- vấn đề là vga hiện tại của máy bạn yếu ko đáp ứng đủ yêu cầu của game bạn đang chơi. nếu xác định chơi game bạn đang chơi lâu dài và có điều kiện, nên kiếm máy laptop khác có vga mạnh mà chơi game nha bạn. và máy hiện tại của bạn, cấu hình vga chỉ như thế thôi,nên khó mà chơi game đó được 'mượt'.

----------

